# Electronic Track Cleaner and Other Options



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

In the _Revolutionary New Power Rail_ thread, *Peacefield* muses:


> ... I have a large scenic layout and don't aspire to have routed, but constantly cleaning the track (especially when you have to deal with trees and underpasses) gets pretty obnoxious and it prevents me from enjoying my racing as much as I should.
> 
> How cool would it be to have something that could be laid over a clean set of existing rails that would allow me to come down and run anytime without dead spots or needing to clean?


Well, there is a gadget that has been bouncing around the model railroad community for a number of years. It claims to burn off track oxide and dirt electronically while you run the trains (or cars, in our case). 

As currently marketed by Miniatronics, the Electrak-Clean comes in two forms. The traditional model is a box that connects to the track wires. The other is a self-contained unit powered by a 9V battery that fits inside an HO boxcar or locomotive. I'd guess it would fit inside an Auto World semi trailer (but the trailer would either have to have its own set of pickup shoes, or be wired into the cab pickups). 

Both versions work the same way, putting pulses of high-frequency, high-voltage current (but at practically no amperage) across the rails and through the vehicles on the track. It is claimed that when the engine (or slotcar, presumably) hits a spot of high-resistance or nonconductive dirt or oxide, the high-voltage pulse is able to arc through it, turning it to loose ash. Because of the extremely low amperage, the system presents no hazard to humans or motors (it says here).

For years, the early form of this device was sold only by a UK firm, Relco. Now Miniatronics, a generally respected US company, is marketing (presumably) updated versions. Results are confusing - some users enthusiastically reporting that they almost never have to clean their track manually when using the device, others saying they didn't notice any difference at all. When anecdotal, unquantified tests report wide variations in effectiveness, I'm tempted to think that factors like the placebo effect and confirmation bias are at work; however the variability may be due to unidentified differences in wheel/track materials or configuration, equipment weight and size, environmental conditions (temperature, humidity, air-ionization etc.), type or quantity of the insulating material (varying combinations of different dusts vs. oil vs. plastic residue vs. oxide, etc.), and/or user procedure.

Walthers listings for the Electrak Clean I (now called the PEC3-1) and II (PEC21)

Here is a 2004 review of the Electrak Clean II.

I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has tried the Electrak Clean or similar electronic track cleaning devices with HO slotcars.

I once had one of the earlier models that I used with an N-scale switching layout that had constant contact problems. I didn't notice much improvement, but I later decided that the problems were caused by an incompatibility between the design of the track switches and the type of engines I was running, so the electrozap gizmo never really had much of a chance to show what it could do.

Advantages - if it works as claimed for you, then the need to clean the track with chemicals and abrasives is greatly reduced (eliminated, according to some). Simply running a car around a few times will allow the machine to zap the bad spots clean.

Disadvantages - Price: $90+. A lot to pay for something without a clear success record. Of course, I suppose you could always send it back to the dealer if it didn't work for you.
Apparently, there is a fine loose dust residue that remains on the track after zapping, so a dry felt pad at the rear of the car used for the cleaning runs would be a good idea to sweep up the dust. 

I hadn't really considered the Electrak-Clean for slots until I read Peacefield's post. Maybe I'll dig around in the N-scale and RR powerpack boxes to see if I still have it.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is one other model RR variable that may or may not affect the build up, or lack there of. Plastic train car wheels vs. metal ones. From what I recall reading, plastic wheels on train cars over time can make a track dirty, far more than using metal wheels. 

I agree with peacefield about the displeasure in having to clean a track with scenery surrounding it. I think a US1 chassis powered toter would be a better option for the cleaner mobile though. Between the full length pick up shoes and the weighted chassis it will plow through the crud build up easier. My US1 slime green dump truck is the first thing that gets run on my track. I've often considered making a trailer out of a 2nd green dump truck with a track cleaner built into it.


----------

